# 80 Schwinn Predator



## brassbusterpc (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't have a pic yet but I have a COMPLETE EARLY Schwinn Predator serial # MR532048 on the neck, BUT also has BTTM 1 on there resr drop out. Any idea's what I have. Thank's.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 15, 2013)

what's it look like?


----------

